# Delete MYSQL



## Iceman8712 (10. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche jetzt schon eine ganze Weile ein kleines Tutorial, wie ich bestimmte Zeilen aus der Datenbank löschen kann. Auch habe ich schon gegoogelt usw. nur werde ich daraus nicht schlau. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen oder gute Links geben. Zu meinem Problem:

Ich lese per PHP die Einträge aus der Datenbank aus. Jetzt möchte ich aber einzelne Zeilen in der Datenbank löschen ohne PHPMYADMIN zu verwenden, d.h. per PHP-Funktion. Wie mach ich das jetzt, dass ich z.b. bei der vordersten Spalte einen Button einfügen kann und wenn ich den anklicke, dass es mir diese Zeile löscht?
Ich gebe euch noch das passende Printscreen zur Tabelle, damit ihr sehen könnt, was ich meine:

http://home.tiscalinet.ch/yschlecht/tabelle.gif

Jede Hilfe freut mich, deshalb bedanke ich mich schonmal im Voraus.

Gruss
Iceman8712


----------



## aquasonic (10. August 2006)

Du musst wenn du auf den Button klickst ein Postback machen und die ID der Zeile in der Datenbank mitgeben. Dann kannst du mit folgendem MySQL-Statement den Datensatz aus der DB löschen:


```
DELETE FROM table WHERE id = 34
```

Natürlich musst du dies dynamisch machen und auf deine Datenbank anpassen


----------



## darksmilie (10. August 2006)

Du musst eine "Action" auslösen, der du die ID der Zeile mitgibst und dann kannste ganz einfach so machen:


```
$sql= "DELETE FROM table WHERE ID=$id";
$result= mysql_query($sql) or die(mysql_error())
```


----------



## Iceman8712 (10. August 2006)

Ich hab mal folgendes gemacht, aber es funktioniert nicht ganz:

Jetzt löscht es mir da nur die das von id < 40... ich bekomm das ganze nicht dynamisch rüber! Wie geht das?

Danke


----------

